# An Annoying Chickadee



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Not what you were expecting? :laugh:

She is a 5 month old Miniature Silky X Nigerian Dwarf. She is loud, likes to chew on everything, and has stood on my head. Anyone want to rent her for a day? Extra incentive: SHE HAS WADDLES!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow. so many people have looked at her and no comments. :shrug: 

She is adorable.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh now that is a cutie!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol! The wattles make it all worth-while!  She is really cute.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Just what I need...another goat on my head!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

She is cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she's too cute!


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

:laugh: 
Cute goatie!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Super cute. But I already have goats standing on my head


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

For more cuteness, here's momma:









Dad:









Sister (day old):


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww! Mom is so fluffy! She looks cuddly. ^-^


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww....how can such a sweet baby be so annoying? :laugh: Have a few here that end up where they shouldn't too.

Mama is a very pretty girl, unique too with the way her coat grows!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

> Aww! Mom is so fluffy! She looks cuddly. ^-^


I just wish she was as soft and "fluffy" as she looks. She is a lean and bony thing. She is also standoffish 50% of the time. The only time she's friendly is when she's in heat or just had her babies. The rest of the time its "GET YOUR HANDS OFF ME!". She's not aggressive, just aloof.



> Awwww....how can such a sweet baby be so annoying? :laugh: Have a few here that end up where they shouldn't too.
> 
> Mama is a very pretty girl, unique too with the way her coat grows!


She uses her sweetness as a weapon. She'll hypnotize you with her "oh, how cute" ness and then WHAM ram you in the leg or jab you in the side with her horns if you dare ignore her. Don't even think about petting another goat when she is in a 100 mile radius. :ROFL:

I used to own her mother. I got her for $25 from a gal who looked like she enjoyed pharmaceuticals. :shades: She was kept in a pen with a Pygmy buck, her son and a large fainting wether. According to the lady she was a pygmy. She had Ari and Athena and was a good mother, if a bit protective. The next time she was bred she ended up killing the babies when they were a few days old. Couldn't tell if it was accidently or on purpose. Sold her to a lady that bred Nigerians. Her name was Brigitte, no idea what Ari's father was.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww! What a cutie!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I wil take her. Not for the day but forever. She is to cute.


----------

